# How to stop a horse from spooking... in nine days?



## Ziggy_ (13 September 2009)

I moved yards about six weeks ago, and have ridden in the indoor school a handful of times since then. My problem, is that my mare is convinced there's a monster in one corner of the school and has been spooking spectacularly, napping when ridden down that end, etc etc.

I tried to bully her past the corner a few times which resulted in a big rear, spin on hind legs and run away. Then I changed tactics and decided to trot down a line of poles on the centre line, then ride a half circle back to the track either to the right or the left. Each time I rode a little further down the centre line to get her closer. She was still spooking a lot and almost disappeared from under me a few times!

Then, I tried leg yielding towards the corner, and riding shoulder-in so she was facing away from it. Eventually I managed to get her past it from about three or four meters away without being too silly (just staring and snorting) and called it a night.

In nine days time I'm supposed to be riding a dressage test in the indoor school and really don't want to have to cancel - but I'm worried that once she realises she's not wearing her usual brakes and steering system (gag, grackle, martingale) she'll take one look at the monster and we'll disappear over the horizon, never to be seen again.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





What can I do to spook bust in nine days?

I'm very reluctant to do ground work as she's liable to plough straight through her handler if something worries her on the ground... that's one bad habit we've never cracked  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any tips?


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (13 September 2009)

Lunging with two line perhaps so that you have more control over her movements on the ground. Or can you section off part of the school and feed her in that corner for a few days ??


----------



## DuckToller (13 September 2009)

I would take the opposite tactic, and not go down that end of the school for some time so hopefully she forgets she has a problem - only thing is I doubt 9 days is enough!  

Use half the school, and gradually increase the area as you turn across, but don't actually go close enough to the problem area for a while to build up her confidence and get her out of what is now an established habit

Then can you ride in there with a friend, and give her confidence that way?  How about a pairs dressage test?!  Sorry, not very helpful 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also check if there might be any reason for it - years ago I rode at an indoor school where someone had buried a dead sheep at one end (and no I don't know why!) and the horses could smell it - I am sure this isn't the case at yours, but maybe something smells bad down there!


----------



## Blue-bear (13 September 2009)

i would avoid riding her striaght towrds what ever it is she is scared of as your asking for a battle and do as you have been in leg yeilding and should-in towards it.
Are you allowed to turn out in there? I would leave her in there for a wjile with food/haynet at that corner....
Or as above lunging/longreining with two lines so you can be far enough away but have control of both lines...
Go in there with a horse she is friends with and get them to stand in that corner....
All i can think of at the mo...


----------



## felicity1 (13 September 2009)

when my horse threw the same kind of spooky stuff at me i turned him out in the indoor arena on his own to let him sort out his own demons , it worked for a while , but is not always possible at all yards


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 September 2009)

Can you let me know when you find the ultimate solution - my boy is terribly spooky for example I can get on him from a mounting block and then he won't go near it for the rest of the time I am riding.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Best solution I have found and it is not failsafe is just to keep my calm (I'm on So-kalm plus  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) , concentrate on what I want him to do (not what I don't want him to do) and look past the area of contention not at it. Don't get angry or rough as you are just reaffirming that there is something to be worried about. 

I have also done NH spook busting and got him to walk,  lunge and ride over tarpaulins, duvets, go past twirling umbrellas but it all goes to pot as soon as he sees something different like a letter that has fallen off the fence or a crisp packet or absolutely nothing (that I can see). If anything he has been worse since I did this


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 September 2009)

Have you thought about riding her for your usual session in there at the opposite end, then calling it a day by getting off near-ish to the corner o ((bit of a reward maybe?) and then walking her up towards it. She might find it a bit more reassuring with you there. I know of someone who even put a bowl with just a mint or an apple in it so that the horse was coaxed into the corner at least for a second to get a treat . Could maybe work


----------



## gadeke (14 September 2009)

Just ignore it. She was most likely spooked once and now you are probably expecting her to react so she does, it might even be subconcious. Try just walking round on a long rein no pressure on her( say after she has worked quite hard at the other end of the arena.). Concentrate really hard on staying exactly the same don't think OMG she's going to spook as inevitably she then will. If you feel her tightening turn off the long side do a half 10m circle and then a full 10m circle on the other rein, down the centre line and join the long side again. Just repeat again and again really concentrate on not reacting at all. get someonte to come and have a chat with you while you ride round to distract you. Even if she freaks just get back on your track and carry on. Do not punish her do not reward her do not react. If you do she will think that there was something to worry about in the first place. Only go down the long side until you feel her tighten then just start your circle, don't turn suddenly just ride as though you were planning to do a half circle. Careful she doesn't start anticipating turning. If she does do a bit of work at the other end of the arena and then let her have a long rein and stretch whilst doing the exercise again. Once your done big reward, don't focus too much on the problem. Just do a bit do something else then go back to it. Even if you only get another 3 strides further down every day you should be there in 9 days!With any luck. Hope this helps Bex


----------



## Cedars (14 September 2009)

Sorry if you've tried this, but get off and walk to the corner with her? Sit in it, chill out in it, but still holding on to her? xxx


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2009)

ignoring it is the best thing to do.
if you fight her about it, you just convince her that she was right to be worried, because you're tensing up etc too.
just gradually leg yielding towards that area in a totally calm 'doesn't matter if it works or not' attitude should really help.
i'd take her in there to eat her tea up there too, if possible, at least once or twice.
hope she calms down about it, i know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## Tinypony (14 September 2009)

Relax.  Work her with concentration in the opposite corner - 8 mtr serpentines and small circles.  When you let her relax then just work her in an arc towards that area.  Then go back to the place where she feels safe and work her again.  Relax her in the direction of the spooky corner, making the arc a bit bigger.  But don't get her so close that she starts to tense and get bug eyes.  Be patient, gradually letting her realise that every time she heads towards that corner she's being allowed to rest.


----------



## Koda (14 September 2009)

Why don't you try feeding her in that corner? Nothing gets a horse motivated like a bucket of yum-yums! She will also then associate that place with good things. Don't lead her over though. let her loose in the school, then shake the bucket and set it down and leave. She will work out the rest and make the decision for herself.


----------

